#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Stored Energy Calculation

## Johndjeans

Has anyone a spreadsheet for calculating stored energy (of compressed gas in pipes)?

See More: Stored Energy Calculation

----------

